# The Big Bang Theory!



## beautifulxface (Nov 12, 2009)

I haven't seen a thread on this so I thought I'd start.

Has anyone seen this show? I'm LOVING it! And it's so f*cking hilarious. Of course, I can hardly understand most of whatever comes out of Sheldon's mouth. 

But Sheldon, oh Sheldon. 

He's my favorite.


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 24, 2009)

I really like this show too. I'm in serious need of comedy shows. I can't wait til they find a suitable "mate" for Sheldon... so curious as to what kind of girl he might actually like.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 24, 2009)

I watch the show occasionally it is so funny, sheldon cracks me up. I always forget about it though but i do like watching it!


----------



## AshleyTatton (Nov 24, 2009)

Watching right now, great show. Wish it followed closer to How I Met Your Mother like last year when they were back to back but I try to catch both of them.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 24, 2009)

I've never heard of it.. I'm guessing it's something I should go look up, right?


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Nov 24, 2009)

I've only seen a few episodes and I really enjoyed them. Funny stuff. Plus I have a huge lady-boner (<----hopefully not offensive here) for nerds so I'm watching the show like


----------



## AshleyTatton (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesNoGhost* 

 
_I have a huge lady-boner (<----hopefully not offensive here) for nerds so I'm watching the show like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too! Not offended at all. I love nerdy boys and describing my like for things as lady boners.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesNoGhost* 

 
_I've only seen a few episodes and I really enjoyed them. Funny stuff. Plus I have a huge lady-boner (<----hopefully not offensive here) for nerds so I'm watching the show like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lady boner? I love it!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 25, 2009)

the guys at work like this show and i have watched a couple of episodes with them. it's ok but not really my thing. it didn't make me laught aloud or anything...


----------



## Zantedge (Nov 25, 2009)

I love this show! I think it's hilarious!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 25, 2009)

LOVE THIS SHOW!  My hubby got me hooked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And Sheldon is so funny - one of a kind.

And I love Johnny Galecki (plays Leonard).  WHO ELSE THINKS HE IS HOT?  Is it just me?  I've loved him since he played David on "Rosanne".  WAY CUTE!


----------



## Brie (Nov 27, 2009)

I just started watching it, I love it!! At first I wasn't interested at all, then one night nothing else was on and I've been hooked ever since!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 27, 2009)

I love this show!  It gets better and better with each episode!  I loved the one where Sheldon had to drive Penny to the emergency room and then they sang "Soft Kitty" in a round!


----------



## kaliraksha (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah, honestly when I first watched it I liked the novelty of the nerdiness and I really needed just something, anything else to watch on tv that might make me laugh, however I wasn't instantly hooked. It took me a few episodes to really like it... but when they do it right it's comedic gold. I love the episode where Sheldon goes into the Asian restaurant and is trying to speak Mandarin and explain his food preferences.


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 1, 2009)

I know I'm a bit of a geek, but then I feel even geekier when some theory will be mentioned and I will know what they're talking about.

This show makes me laugh so hard. I only got into it recently, and my mom had to ask me why I hadn't picked it up sooner.


----------



## Chikky (Dec 1, 2009)

Looooove this show. I started in at the beginning (though I often have school when it's on)and now my whole family loves it. 

I just remember thinking, when it came out: "These are my people." Haha, I love them all.


----------



## beautifulxface (Dec 1, 2009)

My absolute favorite Big Bang moment was in the episode where Penny gets Sheldon a napkin signed by Lenard Nemoy (or 'Spock' from Star Trek, for those of you who don't know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) 

And Sheldon flips out! Lol It's sooooo cute! The lip quiver...


----------



## MarlaSinger (Dec 20, 2009)

This show cracks me up! I just got into it a couple of months ago, and now it is my favorite new hot show. I watch it whenever I can. Sheldon is so damn funny! 

I guess my favorite moment would be...or rather the whole episode where Sheldon is sick, lol. One of my favorites.


----------



## aeroerin (Dec 21, 2009)

I just recently fell in love with TBBT!  One of my hallmates told me that I should try it out and, though I normally LOATHE sitcoms with a laugh-track, I struck gold.  My sister and I now play "rock-paper-scissors-lizard-Spock," my favorite move being when "paper disproves Spock."

And, as everyone does, I LOVE SHELDON!  He's such a quirky character.  Love it when he tries to pick out what's sarcasm and what isn't.  But I also have a soft spot for Raj.  I kind of want him to get over his paralyzing shyness, but it makes him so gosh-darn adorable!


----------



## vica (Jan 18, 2010)

i love this show too!!!
soft kitty, warm kitty, little ball of fur...


----------

